# Hausaufgabe zur Berechnung von Geldbeträgen



## Julia-Morbach16 (21. Feb 2016)

Hallo liebe byte-welt-Gemeine
Ich habe mir gerade einen Account gemacht und hoffe hier mit diesem Beitrag auf Hilfe.
Ich mache zur Zeit Abitur und im Grundkurs in Informatik ( ich konnte nichts anderes wählen ) wurde uns eine zumindestens für mich unlösbare Aufgabe erstellt. Ich war oft krank und konnte die schriftlichen Sachen an der Tafel nicht mitschrieben, Arbeitblätter gab es keine, deswegen habe ich keinerlei Ahnung wie das mit dem Programieren funktionieren soll 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 die Aufgabe ist folgende.....

Problemstellung: 
Ergin und Lara wollen eine Lebensgemeinschaft mit eigenem Haushalt gründen. Sie treffen sich mit dem Finanzexperten Dieter Bäumer, dervon Lara den Auftrag erhält das Gesamtguthaben auszurechnen. Zunächst fragt Herr Bäumer Ergin, ob dieser Schulden hat. Ergin Verneint. Dann möchte herr bäumer wissen, ob Ergin Geld Gespart hat. Darauf antwortet ergin: ( ich lass das jetz mal mit groß und kleinschriebung das ist anstrengend .... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) :>> Ich habe 500 € << un fragt herr Bäumer lara,ob diese Schulden hat. Lara schuldet Ihrer Freundin noch 530 €, da diese das Geld für seine Gemeinsame Urlaubsreise Vorgestreckt hat. Auf die Frage, ob sie Geld gespart hat, anwortet sie Herrn Bäumer, dasss sie 1000 € besizt. Herr Bäumer gibt an, dass Ergin und Lara ein Gesamtguthaben von 970 € haben.


so ( entschuldigung wegen rechtschrieben und so ich schreibe normalerweise alles klein und einfach irgendwie .... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) 
Zu dem gab es jetz mehrere Arbeitsaufträge wovon ich jeden erfüllt habe, bis auf den Teil mit dem programieren. 

1....
2....
3....
4....
5....
6. Erstelle eine lauffähige Anwednung in Java die auf der Kommandozeile ausgibt, über wie viel Guthaben/Schulden die beiden Protagonisten verfügen.


zum 6 Arbeitsauftrag kommen dann noch zwei freiwillige Zusatzaufgaben ( die man machen sollte wenn man eine gute note haben will ... und ich brauch eine ;-; ) 

1. Um der Lebensweltlichen Dynamik gerecht zu werden, sollen die genannten Beträge für Guthaben bzw. chulden nicht im Quelltext vorgegeben sein, sondern über die Kommandozeile zur Laufzeit einegegeben werden können. Realisiere dies. 

und 2. Da die entsprechenden Beträge dynamisch eingegeben werden, muss am ende nicht zwangsläufig ein Guthabenerrechnet werden, sondern Schulden sind ebenso möglich. Dies muss bei der abschließenden Ausgabe natürlich Berücksichtigung fidnen: also entweder : >> Ihr beiden verfügt über XYZ € Guthaben << oder alternativ , in Abhängigkeit von der errechneten Summe, >> Ihr habt XYZ € Schulden.<<

Ich erwarte von Niemanden, das er mir einen fertigen Quelltext sendet , das wäre zuviel verlangt, außerdem steht das auch im Forum, das es nicht Sinn und Zweck ist hier Hausaufgaben zu gemacht zu bekommen ,aber ich brauche dringend Hilfe , denn sonst kann ich die Unterstützung meiner Eltern vergessen


----------



## kneitzel (21. Feb 2016)

Meine Empfehlung wäre, dass Du schnell einen Grundlagenkurs Java durcharbeitest. Dann ist das alles kein Thema.

Für den eigentlichen Arbeitsauftrag wird nicht viel benötigt. Da reicht dann schon eine Variable, die entsprechend verändert wird.

Zusatzaufgabe 1 ist dann einfach die Verwendung von Klassen zur Ein-  / Ausgabe. Hier könnte z.B. ein Scanner verwendet werden um Zahlen vom Benutzer abzufragen. Diese Zahlen werden dann zu einer Variable addiert bis ein Abbruchkriterium eingegeben wird (z.B. eine 0).

Zusatzaufgabe 2 ist dann auch einfach nur eine Bedingung. Wenn das errechnete Betrag größer oder gleich 0 ist, dann wird das eine ausgegeben und sonst das andere.

Also relativ einfach und mit ganz wenig Wissen machbar.


----------



## Julia-Morbach16 (21. Feb 2016)

kneitzel hat gesagt.:


> Meine Empfehlung wäre, dass Du schnell einen Grundlagenkurs Java durcharbeitest. Dann ist das alles kein Thema.
> 
> Für den eigentlichen Arbeitsauftrag wird nicht viel benötigt. Da reicht dann schon eine Variable, die entsprechend verändert wird.
> 
> ...


Brauch ich dazu If und Else Befehle ? und wie lange braucht der Grundkurs Ungefähr ?


----------



## Bitfehler (21. Feb 2016)

Bei der zweiten Zusatzaufgabe brauchst du ein if/else, um den korrekten Text für die Ausgabe auszuwählen. Damit ist gemeint, ob ich Schulden oder Guthaben habe, ist davon abhängig, ob meine Variable positiv oder negativ ist.


----------



## kneitzel (21. Feb 2016)

Das hängt vom Kurs und von Dir ab. Das kann ganz schnell gehen.

Evtl. schaust Du Dir einmal http://openbook.rheinwerk-verlag.de/javainsel/ an.  Speziell 2.1 - 2.4 brauchst Du für die Aufgabe. If / Else brauchst Du nicht. Das kommt erst bei den Erweiterungen.

Ich würde die die Erweiterung 2 zuerst empfehlen. Da reicht dann das if / else aus - also bei dem Link wäre das 2.5

Für Zusatzaufgabe 1 wäre dann noch zusätzlich die Schleife notwendig - 2.6
Und auch noch die Klasse Scanner - Kapitel 4.9 wäre das ggf. Das könnte also etwas schwerer sein. Evtl. schaust Du einfach einmal in google nach "java scanner eingabe int" oder so um nur die absolut notwendigen Infos zu bekommen in der Hoffnung, dass dies dann ausreicht.

Und wenn Du erste Versuche machst und nicht weiter kommst, dann zöger nicht, hier zu fragen.


----------

